# New Apple Ad ... LOL!



## jbergsing (May 20, 2008)

This is funny, even if you are a Windows user...

Apple - Get a Mac - Watch the TV Ads


----------



## lenflack (May 20, 2008)

That's a good one. I'm a fan of the Group Meeting one too.


----------



## jbergsing (May 20, 2008)

lenflack said:


> That's a good one. I'm a fan of the Group Meeting one too.


Yes, that's a fav! The "Breakthrough" ad is my personal favorite, with the "Yoga" ad right behind it.


----------



## jogri17 (May 20, 2008)

speaking of mac... I'm still using tiger. It is worth or even necessary to upgrade to lepard? What are the differences besides the new toolbar look.


----------



## jbergsing (May 20, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> speaking of mac... I'm still using tiger. It is worth or even necessary to upgrade to lepard? What are the differences besides the new toolbar look.


This is my first Mac and it came with Leopard, however, I have fiddled with my father-in-law's Macs which all run Tiger. I don't know the specs of his machines but I definitely notice a performance difference. Both our Macs (running Leopard) are faster than his machines. Check out this link for the differences.


----------



## lenflack (May 20, 2008)

I upgraded from Tiger to Leopard (well, technically I did a fresh install, not an upgrade), and saw a marked performance increase as well. The Cover Flow and Stacks user interface features have enhanced my workflow by making it easier to access my files. Spotlight searching seems quicker and better indexed. I also love the To-Do, Notes, and RSS features of the new Apple Mail. Bottom line: I love Leopard.

Are you using an Intel or PPC-based Mac, Joseph? I'm on an Intel Core 2 Duo MacBook. Not sure what the performance is like on an older PPC system, though they are supported.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2008)

I like the cheerleading one the best.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 20, 2008)

Why does my "downthemall" plug in shut down my firefox session automatically when I go to the website? (I know this is the source, b/c I get a 1 second message saying that a plug-in has tried an illegal action, and shutting down the program, and then it shuts it down--and I only have ONE plug in, downthemall.)

This is ... well ... annoying.


----------



## raekwon (May 20, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Why does my "downthemall" plug in shut down my firefox session automatically when I go to the website? (I know this is the source, b/c I get a 1 second message saying that a plug-in has tried an illegal action, and shutting down the program, and then it shuts it down--and I only have ONE plug in, downthemall.)
> 
> This is ... well ... annoying.



Hm. dTa works fine on my end. Could it be conflicting with another extension? What versions (dTa and Firefox) are you using?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 20, 2008)

I just did the dTa thing last week. Firefox is whatever the latest version is.

I don't try to download anything. I just go there, and quicktime starts and then the whle program folds.


----------



## jfschultz (May 21, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> speaking of mac... I'm still using tiger. It is worth or even necessary to upgrade to lepard? What are the differences besides the new toolbar look.



TimeMachine


----------



## KMK (May 21, 2008)

I love how he is not playing the guitar.


----------



## jbergsing (May 21, 2008)

KMK said:


> I love how he is not playing the guitar.


Agreed!


----------

